# Best hub shanty???



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone own a killzone hub shanty or has an opinion on them?

I'm looking for a hub shanty that will fit nicely in my jet sled XL.

After looking up the various shanties, I found this.

These are all 6' x 6', brand , amount of wall insulation, price, and whether or not it has removable/replaceable windows:

Frabill Outpost 300denier $179 yes
Clam Base Camp 300denier $179 no
Eskimo Quickfish 3 300denier $179 yes
Eastman Ice Cube 300denier $159 ?
Ameristep Alaskan ? denier $249 yes

Extreme Ice x13 600denier $149 no
Clam Base Camp "thermal" 600denier $249 no
Killzone Igloo XL 600denier $159 yes

I've never owned any of these so if anyone has some advice I'd love to hear it.

From what I've read on the forum, the windows on any of these will eventually crack and if a unit doesn't have removable windows for replacement you're screwed once this happens. Is this true?

Anyway, I'm leaning towards the Killzone because of the 600 denier, removable windows, and price.

Does anyone know about these?


----------



## vinegar strokin (Nov 24, 2010)

Go with the killzone. you'll be happy. I just got the 2 man killzone and its sweet! you'll want the thicker walls also.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Go with the Frabill 3 or Eskimo 3. Two downsides.....the Frabill has two doors, but the anchors suck. The Eskimo has one door, but the anchors are great. The bag for the Frabill is nice if the zipper doesn't freeze. The Mo's bag is sort rough to stuf the shack into.

Both great products though.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

uptracker said:


> Go with the Frabill 3 or Eskimo 3. Two downsides.....the Frabill has two doors, but the anchors suck. The Eskimo has one door, but the anchors are great. The bag for the Frabill is nice if the zipper doesn't freeze. The Mo's bag is sort rough to stuf the shack into.
> 
> Both great products though.


Both of those have the 300denier material. 

How much difference does it make compared to the 600denier units?


----------



## dug (Sep 24, 2010)

I just bought the Eskimo Quickfish4 and love it easy up easy down and has 2 doors oppisite corners. Used it a couple weeks ago when there were wind gust of 35mph not a problem.My brother was with me and said he was thinking of a 2man flip but after seeing the eskimo hub he is sold.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got the Ameristep. 6'x6'x7', with removable clear windows. Fits in my jetsled nicely. Fabric is very tough and all black, making the thing feel like your livingroom on a sunny day, no heater necessary! Very easy to set up and take down. I'm extremely happy with it.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> I've got the Ameristep. 6'x6'x7', with removable clear windows. Fits in my jetsled nicely. Fabric is very tough and all black, making the thing feel like your livingroom on a sunny day, no heater necessary! Very easy to set up and take down. I'm extremely happy with it.



Those looked pretty nice. Nice big replaceable windows. I couldn't find online if those have 300d or 600d material. Did it say in the manual?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Those looked pretty nice. Nice big replaceable windows. I couldn't find online if those have 300d or 600d material. Did it say in the manual?


 
No. I tried finding the exact material but couldn't.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

No Shappell shanties on the list? I don't think they make a thermal version, but I am happy with my hub style from them. Plus the comfort of buying replacement parts from a local company if needed is reassuring.


----------



## tyler2009 (Oct 23, 2008)

I own the Killzone two person, and love it!


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

131north said:


> No Shappell shanties on the list? I don't think they make a thermal version, but I am happy with my hub style from them. Plus the comfort of buying replacement parts from a local company if needed is reassuring.



I missed that one. Thanks for pointing it out. It looks like a nice shanty.
The 2 oval doors are attractive.

Shappell 6000 600denier $199 removable windows

The 600denier is the equivalent of what Clam markets as a "thermal" unit. Clam markets their 300denier models as their standard units.

Seems like Shappell has great customer service and replacement parts are easy to get. 
It's $40 more than the Killzone but knowing that Shappell backs their product might be worth it.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

I have the larger of the killzone, it is IDENTICAL to the shappell in every way. I am extremely happy with it. The bag pretty much sucks but you cant go wrong with the shanty. I was on lk st clair friday in 20mph wind and teens for temp and it was warm as can be inside.

I am pretty hard on my stuff, my shanty is like the day I pulled it out of the box last year... And that is 2 dozen trips or so. If it lasts me through next year I will buy another one. $159 and free shipping, cant be beat.


----------



## dbldee88 (Sep 30, 2003)

Just saw the shappell 6x6 pop up on sale at meijer for $169. I have a base camp thermal and really like it. I have owned shappells before and have no complaints about them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the Killzone 4 man, and its great. Easy to set up and easy to take down, and not very hard to get back in the bag. The screws that come with it work well. The only negative is that its not the most mobile thing on the ice, but thats just hub styles in general. If you want a hub style, you will make a good choice if you go with Killzone.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

dbldee88 said:


> Just saw the shappell 6x6 pop up on sale at meijer for $169. I have a base camp thermal and really like it. I have owned shappells before and have no complaints about them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just went to Meijer looking for this.

It is not the 6' x 6' they have on sale, it is the 5' x 5'.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

This is a killer deal on one of those hud style ones and it has great reviews.
*XL Ice Fishing House 
*

*From Sky Enterprise USA*

*$129.95*


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

raisinrat said:


> This is a killer deal on one of those hud style ones and it has great reviews.
> *XL Ice Fishing House
> *
> 
> ...


 
Same as the killzone, shipping is $28.95, bringing it a dollar cheaper than the killzone. Either way they are both great shanties


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

The killzone looks to be made with the same components (windows, hubs) as the Shappell. Shappell replacement parts are easy to get. Looks like they would probably work on the Killzone.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Read my earlier post, They are EXACT. I think they are all made in the same house in china, just packaged different.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

I love my killzone products, but 2 poles just recently broke yesterday on my XL. I'll be calling tomorrow, and I can hopefully get replacements. Looks like you have to buy the hole corner piece as the poles are connected together and crimped.
But I would buy it again, just bummed, hopefully they will point me in the right direction. If so I'll let you guys know how their cs is.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a have Eskimo QuickFish 3 and have no complaints with it so far, 6 trips out with it since the first of the month. Have yet to be in some high winds with it yet, but on a cold day like today it holds in enough heat to be 55 in there with a lantern and a propane heater going. I kept wanting a flipover but Cabelas had a Eskimo kit on sale online for $199 that included the shanty, 8" auger, chair, sled and sled cover, so it was hard to pass up.


----------



## hugeone (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a Cabelas 6x6 (clam base camp) that seems to be of better quality. It says it's a 600 D, i checked the others and it does indeed feel more heavier. Even clams website claims they are of 600d (one of their videos) I don't think clam even makes a shelter that isn't 600 D. Plus i got a killer deal on it at x-mas. I know their customer service is great too as long as you got your receipt!


----------



## Darkness Z32 (Nov 30, 2007)

I've heard some great things about the Black Ice pop-up's. I'm real close to buying their 6x12 model for smelt trips with my buddies. I have an Eastman Ice Cube and love it... I had it in wind gusts of 50mph and it held up great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have the killzone 2-man and like it. Very warm big enough for 2. The only things i don't like are, it only has one door so you have to step around your buddy to get out, and if you go by yourself it's not that easy to set and take down. For the price you can't beat it. 124.99 shipped to my door.


----------



## BSIMMONS8 (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought the frabill headquarters and i love it. You can get it anywhere from $250-$300. It is 12x6 has 2 doors and i think 6 or 8 removable windows. It holds heat very well. Has alot of fishing room .the anchors do suck just like someone previously said. I started using lag bolts for my andchors.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DidYa buy the KZ Igloo XL yet???




:evilsmile

:evilsmile

:evilsmile


----------



## deweyr25 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have the Eastman Icecube 4 man. Its perfect for 2 guys + gear. Has 2 removeable windows, no signs of cracking yet, this is my third season with it. I love being able to completely stand up in it - I've been in some hub styles that were too short to stand in. Not sure about the other brands, but the Eastman comes with 2 folding chairs, the three legged-kind, so they take up less space, but still pretty comfy. I like the strap system for anchoring it down too. The bag is a fair amount taller than the shanty when folded, so its easy to pack up....easier than others i've seen anyway. Zippers- have given me trouble most times i've been out, but havent got around to doing anything about it.

Quick question: what is typically the death blow for the hub assemblies on these kinds of shanties? I haven't had any problems, but want to avoid a broken hub/part if I can.


----------



## Shady (Jan 11, 2001)

I have the Cabelas 6x12 popup. Works great with no problems. I predrill my anchor holes and in they go and grip just fine! 
I left it up on my lake for two weeks, and came down with no problem. I thought I might have a problem with it freezing in, but that was not the case.(of course I took it down before the rain and refreeze last week).


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

I have the Clam Base camp thermal and am loving it so far...Fished Saturday in 12 degree/ 15-20mph winds and could hardly hear the wind much less feel any effects from it. Nice and toasty with the heater on lowest setting. Fished Sunday and it was -2 degrees when we setup, within 5 minutes it was plenty warm to get the Parka off and relax...Amazing how fast this shanty heats up and retains heat. All 6X6 Hub styles will offer alot of room for 2 adult men and gear.

A little tip for setting up in the wind is anchoring a corner through a skirt grommet prior to popping your shanty open. We anchor a corner, popup the shanty and get it oriented the way we want it in the wind, step inside and mark where ya want your holes then simply pivot the shanty around the anchor point and out of the way for drilling the holes, scoop 'em out and rotate the shanty back into position over the holes. Then anchor the other upwind corner if needed. Goes pretty easy and keeps all the slush out of the shanty and the zippers. 

The anchors I refer to above are concrete screws with teflon backed fender washers...easy to zip into the ice with a battery powered screwdriver.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

sfw1960 said:


> DidYa buy the KZ Igloo XL yet???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, sir, I just placed the order. 

I ruled out Eskimo, Ice Cube, Frabill, and all others that were 300d material.
I then ruled out Clams because if a window breaks it's not replaceable.

In the end, $159 out-the-door cost with free shipping was the best deal on the 600d units, as well as being able to use Shappell replacement parts/windows that are easy to get if necessary.

Does anyone know how long it takes Killzone to ship one of these? I hope I can use it this weekend...


----------



## anthonyjj (Dec 5, 2010)

I was also in the market for a hub style shanty. I was trying to get the "Glen's Elite Outdoor Series 3 Man Portable Fish House", but they were out of stock. 

One key factor for me was having 2 doors. I was in a hub style with 1 door, and it was kind of a pain to step over my buddy's stuff to get in and out. Maybe we just have too much stuff inside. I guess if you organized the way you sit and how much stuff you have with you, it would work out. 

So knowing many of these hub styles are from the same manufacturer and are just different colors or have minor differences, I hunted for the most similar item. 

I placed the order for the Xtreme Ice XI3 today (since it most resembles the Glen's version). I will let you know my thoughts once it arrives, and after I get a chance to use it on the ice.


----------



## swimnfish04 (Mar 19, 2009)

i ordered mine last year and i think the shipping only took a few days


----------



## Fishermanforlife5 (Jan 24, 2011)

i got a clam pop up shany and it works great its a 4 person only 140$ at basspro


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

just so everyone knows, killzones cs is top notch. I called about my broken poles, and they are sending me a whole new shanty to replace my broken one. I just have to ship the busted one in. Great products, with proper care (esp in the cold) they will last.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> Yes, sir, I just placed the order.
> 
> I ruled out Eskimo, Ice Cube, Frabill, and all others that were 300d material.
> I then ruled out Clams because if a window breaks it's not replaceable.
> ...


Mine took 3 bidnizz days from the date of order- sent FedEx.
:corkysm55 :corkysm55

FWIW- I got a 5th window in the box, so I already have a spare if one blows out in the ultra c-c-c-cold...
:evilsmile

Let us know how it goes!




bumpin01 said:


> just so everyone knows, killzones cs is top notch. I called about my broken poles, and they are sending me a whole new shanty to replace my broken one. I just have to ship the busted one in. Great products, with proper care (esp in the cold) they will last.


scHWEET!

Can't beat that with a stick......:fish2:


----------



## CharlieRay (Jan 27, 2010)

Have the Frabil Outpost. Bought when the pickings were slim last season so I had to go with it. So far I am very happy with it. Two doors is a must and removable/replaceable windows. The rest of the features between all brands are prob made in the same factory with different names put on. Just get the cheapest one you can find with those features. Those windows get cloudy if out in the extreme cold. I will be replacing those soon as mine are clouded from being out in the single digits and wind blowing one night.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

My new Killzone XL just arrived. 

I can't believe how quickly it was delivered, ordered it monday evening.

Now to put it up...


----------



## Oakley (May 19, 2003)

I have a shappell 5x5 hub shelter with one door. When I set up, I put in two corner anchors on the upwind side which holds the shanty down fine under most conditions. To step outside, it is usually easier to just tip the shanty open using the two anchored corners as the hinge (rather than trying to get out of the door). Fast and effective. Yes you loose some heat but it reheats fast once you tip it back down. This works especially well when there are two of us and using the door is a pain.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

i havent had any experience with any others besides killzone. But I am very very pleased for the killzone 2 man for the price you cant beat them. Online at ebay i believe they are $122 including shipping big for a one man and perfect room for 2 guys 4holes and a heater and ur food or whatever else u put in it. Stays very warm with a budy heater even in the teens or single digits. Ill pack snow on the edges and only once outta maybe 15plus trips have we had to stake it down normally ill just put the slush n snow from drilling the holes to keep edges down. light to carry and easy to set up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2010)

Cabelas also have hub shanty's, they look exactly like the clams except their green. I think their don sale check on line.


----------

